# Rough out saddles



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love my roughout. I use it for training my greenies and you would be surprised at how much extra stick-um the roughout will give you. I'll never get a slick saddle again. Plus, every little nick and scratch doesn't show up nearly so easily, it has to be some pretty heavy damage for it to be easily visible.

I've been riding in this one for several hours a day, almost daily, for not quite a year.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a roughout. I really like it. I dont think I would ever buy a smoothout saddle. I think they age more gracefully, probably help you stick better.
I mostly trail ride, but have done some cow work, hunter paces, and some NRCH clinics as well. Mine is VERY comfortable and fits me and my horse like a glove.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

How do they hold up against water??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I haven't had mine get really wet yet other than washing it after the fire. I just made sure that I oiled it well afterward and I had no problems.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I've ridden it in the rain a few times. No bad effects on the leather. Seems to be holding up fine. Not positive, but isn't roughout the same leather as other saddles just put the "rough" side out and the smooth side in???


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Yep, sure is. One of the reasons why roughout is cheaper, usually. They don't have to have quite the same quality of finish on the slick side of it as they do on a slickout saddle.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I just sold my kid's saddle that I used on Abby 3 times. It's a barrel saddle and is all roughed out. My butt did not move when she bucked me a few times (her hip was out) last fall. My new saddle has roughout jockeys, but not the seat. I wish the seat was too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've owned several roughout saddles over the years and loved each one of them. One thing to keep in mind is that when they are new, they may have a tendency of rubbing the inside of your knees raw on a long ride until they either break in or you break them in manually. 

Two years ago made the mistake of taking a brand new roughout out of the box, saddling up my horse and going on a 4 hour trail ride. I needed large band aids on the inside of my knees for a week after that. I deserved it since I knew better.

I love the look of a roughout that is broken in (like smrobs). It has character and the look of a rider who uses their tack, not just look at it.

btw, since it is not suede, water isn't going to hurt it anymore then it does a smooth saddle.


----------



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Billy Cook cowhorse saddle and a Teskey cutter, both are roughouts. The roughout keeps me in the saddle when chasing a cow down the fence or in the cutting pen. I do not use these saddles for trail riding, I prefer a smoothout with a padded seat on the trails, and my roughouts in the show pen.


----------

